# اسمحولى



## ++menooo++ (29 أغسطس 2006)

*كنت عايز ابعت رساله لروك او مينا هوت او ميرنا بس للاسف الرسايل مش بتشتغل فكان عندى رأى معلش هقوله على العام و هو مجرد رأى ممكن تقبلوه او ترفضوه*
*الالقاب تحت اسماء الاعضاء دى القاب جديده بس انا شايف انها مش مناسبه اوى يعنى مش كلها طبعا بس مثلا (( عضو شغال و نص )) يعنى اعتقد مش مكانها هنا فى الاول كان العضو لما بيوصل لكلمه عضو كسول بيبقى نشي*
*ط جدا علشان يتغير لقبه و يخهلص من الاسم ده دلوقتى العضو بيبقى (( عضو نشيط اوى )) بعد عدد قليل من المشاركات مش زى الاول انا طبعا مش حافظ كل الكلامات الجديده بس انا شايف ان كل عدد كبير من المشاركات العضو ياخد لقب جديد و يكون بيحمسه للقب اللى بعده*
*منتظر ارائكم *​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بص يا مينو اولا الرسايل روك هيتصرفلك فيه سجل باسم جديد وروك هيتصرف لانها كانت مشكلتى بردو بس روك اتصرف وعملها*

*اما عن الالقاب هنا منتدى مش اقباط  بس فى ناس مش اقباط بس وعلى فكرا هوا مش لقب واحد بس هوا كذا لقب *


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *بص يا مينو اولا الرسايل روك هيتصرفلك فيه سجل باسم جديد وروك هيتصرف لانها كانت مشكلتى بردو بس روك اتصرف وعملها*
> 
> *اما عن الالقاب هنا منتدى مش اقباط بس فى ناس مش اقباط بس وعلى فكرا هوا مش لقب واحد بس هوا كذا لقب *


*اولا اشكر اهتمامك يا ميرنا و كنت عايز اقولك انى مش فاهم يعنى ايه اسجل باسم تانى تقصدى اسم مؤقت ابعت منه الرسائل ولا بعد ام اسجل باسم تانى هترجع الرسايل انا مش فاهم قصدك ارجو التوضيح*
*بالنسبه للألقاب انا عارف انه مش منتدى للأقباط بس و علشان كده لازم نكون بألقاب مش مضحكه او قليله لازم تكون القاب كويسه يعنى فى لقب اسمه ( عضو لسه جديد طازه ) انا شايف ان عضو جديد احسن كتير ايه لازمه طازه و ايه لازمه لسه*
*طازه ى خاصه بالاكل :beee:  و لسه دى خاصه بالكلام العادى العاميه يعنى*
*انا اقصد يا ميرنا ان*
*الالقاب بقت عاميه اوى زياده عن اللزوم اتمنى محدش يتضايق بس ده رأيى اتمنى انك تقنعينى برأيك*


----------



## ميرنا (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بص لما يجى روك او كوبتك يكلموك على اللقاب *

*بس هيه روشه *

*الرسايل انتا الاول تقول لروك على الاسم اللى هتسجل بيه وبعدين هوا هيتصرف بس لوحه تحكمك ورسايلك هتكون مينو بس بعد ما روك يعدل كام حاجه*


----------



## rmmc (29 أغسطس 2006)

انا نفسي اشارك معاكم  وازاى؟


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2006)

*سجل بأسم جديد يامينو و اعطيني الاسم و انا ادمج الجديد بالقديم حتى تشتغل الرسايل عندك...*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بالنسبة للالقاب, دي كانت فكرت مينا و المشرفين وافقوا عليها قبل التنفيذ... يعني مينا الوحيد الي ليه الحق في التعديل عليها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 أغسطس 2006)

sorry i've no arabic keyboard now so i wanaa tell u my new user is *jesus power *&we will wait mena to see what is his opinion in this new words


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2006)

حاول معاودة الدخول بأسم *++menooo++* و بباسورد jesus power


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 أغسطس 2006)

shokran ya hapipy there is no problem now thank u soooooooo much
this is a big kiss for u rock moooaaah in ur eyes & ur amazing mind
ya fanan


----------



## ميرنا (30 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *بالنسبة للالقاب, دي كانت فكرت مينا و المشرفين وافقوا عليها قبل التنفيذ... يعني مينا الوحيد الي ليه الحق في التعديل عليها*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*


 

*هيه دى الجدعنه خلعنا  من الموضوع ودبسنا كوبتك*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

*اهلا يا مينو

قولي ملاحظاتك علي الاسماء وهنشوف رائ الاغلبية

بالنسبة للاسماء انا حبيت تبقي حاجة لذيذة كدا ودمها خفيف

وفيه منتديات كتير بتعملها وناجحة جداااا

يعني مثلا لقب عضو لسه طازه مسخرة انا معترف بكدا

بس دمه خفيف ( تنكر )

وهيشجع العضو انه يشارك بدل ما يفضل طازه هههههههه

بس كدا*


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هيه دى الجدعنه خلعنا من الموضوع ودبسنا كوبتك*


 
*مهو انا عملت بنصيحتك...*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *مهو انا عملت بنصيحتك...*



*اصيل ياروك :smil13: 

كوبتك ليه ربنا :yaka: *


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*اسف اوى على التأخير فى الرد
يعنى مثلا نقول
عضو نشيط - عضو متميز - عضو فعال - عضو لهلوب (شويه روشنه ) - عضو شغال تمام ( بدل شغل و نص زى نانسى عجرم ههههه ) - عضو محترف - عضو فضى او برونزى او ذهبى
اتمنى ان الأسماء دى تغلب الأغلبيه و طبعا دى امثله و تقفدروا تزودوا و اتمنى ان حد يكون مقتنع برأيى
*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*ادخل منتدي الاعضاء المباركين واكتب اقترحاتك يا مينوو*

*واعمل تصويت ونقرر*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا يا مينو هناك هيلم كل المشرفين ويضربوك قد اعزر من انذر مليش دعوه بيك لو اضربت *


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*
*اوك يا مينا*
*و اطمنى يا ميرنا*
*لو حد كلمنى هقوله اتصافا انت و مينا هوت*
*هو اللى قال كده:spor22: *
*طيب ما تنقلوا الموضوع هناك اسهل :ranting: *
*اصل هقول الكلام من اول و جديد ملوووووووش لازمه يا شباب:a82: *
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------

